# هل يمكن تشغيل برنامج mach3 علي وندز 7 او 8 او 10 64bit



## am123go (19 سبتمبر 2015)

هل يمكن تشغيل برنامج mach3 علي وندز 7 او 8 او 10 64bit 
وما هو البرنامج البديل اذا لا يمكن تشغيله
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zakarua zak (19 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
نعم من الممكن ذلك.. أنا عندي الماك 3 غلى الوندوز7 64


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 سبتمبر 2015)

mach3 يعمل على ويندوز 7 و 8 ولكنه لا يعمل إلا على 32 بت فقط , وكي يعمل على 64 بت يجب استعمال إنترفيس خاص غالي يتم توصيله بالإيثرنت وليس على الـ parallel port


----------



## am123go (21 سبتمبر 2015)

zakarua zak قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نعم من الممكن ذلك.. أنا عندي الماك 3 غلى الوندوز7 64



وعليكم السلام
اشكرك اخي لردك على سؤالي 
ولاكن هل يلزم لتشغيله اي اضافات او تعاريف خاصه ام لا وشكرا


----------



## am123go (21 سبتمبر 2015)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> mach3 يعمل على ويندوز 7 و 8 ولكنه لا يعمل إلا على 32 بت فقط , وكي يعمل على 64 بت يجب استعمال إنترفيس خاص غالي يتم توصيله بالإيثرنت وليس على الـ parallel port



شكرا لك اخي سيف الاسلام 
ولاكن ماالذي تقصده بالانترفيس هل هو البريك اوت ام لا علما بان البريك اوت الذي لدي هو الذي على الرابط التالي
http://omc-stepperonline.kancart.co...erface-For-Stepper-Motor-Driver-ST-V2#!detail
ارجوا التوضيح اكثر مع ذكر بعض انواع الانتر فيس المناسب لذالك خاصه ان هذا الموضوع في نظري يعتبر من المواضيع المهمه في هذا الجانب وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نجم جدة (6 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
أخي حمل ماك4 من الموقع الرسمي او ماك3 لكثرة الشروحات عليه وسهولته ويكون اخر اصدار من ماك 3 من الموقع الرسمي وعادي راح يشتغل طبيعي دون اي اضافات او شيء ثاني والموقع راح تجد انه يذكر انه يشتغل على ويندوز بالنواتين 32 و 64 سواء ويندوز 7 او 8


----------

